# Unbelievable Darco offspring



## Rosiefan (29 March 2010)

I'm not new to HHO but new to the breeding bit.  Just bought a rising 5 year old sired by Unbelievable Darco and was told by another member that his owner comes on here. 
Either way, would be interesting to know if anyone else has one of his babies and hear their thoughts and/or advice.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## eventrider23 (29 March 2010)

There are indeed a few Unbelievable Darco babies on here.  Brendons also has a Facebook page where lots of babies are listed!!


----------



## Rosiefan (29 March 2010)

eventrider23 said:



			There are indeed a few Unbelievable Darco babies on here.  Brendons also has a Facebook page where lots of babies are listed!!
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to hear about them.  I've found the Brendon Stud FB page and also discovered they're based about 10 minutes from where my son lives - may have to go have a look next time I'm down there.


----------



## eventrider23 (29 March 2010)

Shirley will no doubt be online soon so she will be able to answer all your questions.


----------



## shirleyno2 (29 March 2010)

Hello!! Congratulations on buying a fredster baby! [Fred is U.Darco]! Feel free to fire any questions or pm me!


----------



## Rosiefan (30 March 2010)

Hello Shirley.  We've bought Frodo for our grandaughter Rosie to ride with a view to competing when he's ready - eventing in the main but he'll certainly do some SJ and dressage along the way. She's only had him since Saturday (already deeply in love) so no questions as yet but many thanks for the offer .  Everyone on here is so helpful it's brilliant.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (30 March 2010)

Any excuse to post a pic of one of my horses - this is my 3yold by Unbelievable Darco.....She's a wonderful little horse and I'm thrilled with her.


----------



## henryhorn (30 March 2010)

Rosiefan, just wanted to say he is one of my favourite stallions in the UK... Rosie will love him!


----------



## cazzy (30 March 2010)

Rosiefan said:



			Hello Shirley.  We've bought Frodo for our grandaughter Rosie to ride with a view to competing when he's ready - eventing in the main but he'll certainly do some SJ and dressage along the way. She's only had him since Saturday (already deeply in love) so no questions as yet but many thanks for the offer .  Everyone on here is so helpful it's brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

He will be jumping at Pyecombe this weekend 3rd & 4th April or come to Open Day next Saturday, 10th if you would like to meet him.  Good excuse for weekend away to visit your son!


----------



## Rosiefan (30 March 2010)

Son is up here with us over Easter but we're down that way the following weekend for SoE so it could be a plan ('evil grin' smiley where are you?)
rubyredshoes, she's very nice indeed.  Is she a bit cheeky? Frodo is but in a very loveable way.
I'm pleased to read that HH, she loves him already and so do I although apart from patting him, my role is to admire him from a little way away (he's teething and inclined to chew anything or anyone).
very brief video here http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=392397941224


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (30 March 2010)

Ruby is cheeky in the sense she has a personality, rather than being naughty. She has just started work and is loving it. She calls out when she sees you coming with her kit and has proved very easy and very quick (!) to learn to far. She also talks to you all the time. She has taken everything in her stride and even stood patiently to have her teeth done, she accepted the gag with no fuss (or sedation). She's been standing tied up for the farrier since she was a yearling. If Frodo is like her you are going to have some proud patting moments.


----------



## mel and chaz (14 July 2013)

We have a two year old by unbelievable Darco. She also has an amazing temperament and would tie up at six months. She is great with the farrier.
We lost her mum in March, therefore we only have one other horse that goes jumping but she has to come too. She has had to learn to master the ramp and to stay on the lorry while he jumps. She is our little star. I just hope she grows a bit as she stands at only 15.HH.


----------

